# What T's have you acquired recently?



## NickC4 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all, im hoping this will be an ever growing thread like "who molted today?". Im leaving for Christmas so I'm posting this early: what T's did you get for Christmas?/what T's have you acquired recently? Please keep coversation to a minimum, I know sometimes your dying to comment on something but please do not misuse this privilege.

Please say what species the T is and if you would like give some more info, that would be great.(temperament, sex, size, etc.) Also, a pic is always wonderful so you get the idea of what it looks like.

Here's an example:

4" chilean rose hair, female

Pretty docile but still sticks to it's stereotype: Moody

There's supposed to be a pic here but I'm having trouble uploading it.....

So after Christmas you can also put what T's you've got recently. Unfortunately I don't have a real example (I got that rose hair half a year ago) but you guys get the idea.
Have fun!
Nick


----------



## Apollo Justice (Dec 23, 2011)

My most recent additions are 2 Xenethis Sp blue, las. klugi , L itabunae, and an A. seemani


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189023,-119.169347


----------



## Crysta (Dec 23, 2011)

0.1 T. ockerti, 0.0.2 P. cambridgei, 0.1.0 H. incei... (3 as gifts from synyster), ockerti as a trade for one of my H. maculatas since I had 3 females.


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 23, 2011)

I think this could be a great idea for a thread.
0.0.3 L. parahybana, 0.0.1 L. difficilis, 0.0.1 N. chromatus, 0.0.1 P. regalis


----------



## groovyspider (Dec 23, 2011)

0.2 l.viocalences i think thats how you spell that (sing apore blue)
mood: one is active the other hangs out at the bottom all day


----------



## grayzone (Dec 23, 2011)

the most recent t ive gotten is my big 7+" female regalis. i will be getting a package of gbb, P. ornata, and i think a couple versi's  after Christmas


----------



## Slevin (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently acquired a true T. blondi sling unsexed around 1.5 inches. It sits right out in the open and is not skittish at all which is exciting since my T. stirmi will bolt the second I touch her enclosure. I'll post a pic after christmas in this post.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 23, 2011)

I just got a Big 5-6" female Mexican fireleg to breed with the male I owned for 4-5 years 
4 P antinous &  6 P miranda's also this month
& MM B vagans

dont plan on buying slings for a while though:biggrin:


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 23, 2011)

1. P. Regalis 3" .1 P. Pederseni 6" .0.1 P. Striata 1.5" 

Christmas presents to me from me... haha


----------



## Shell (Dec 23, 2011)

groovyspider said:


> 0.2 l.viocalences i think thats how you spell that (sing apore blue)


L. violaceopes.


----------



## Huzi (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently acquired : 
2x A.versicolor slings ,they are fast and skittish but not at all aggressive .
2x P.tigrinawesseli slings ,fast and skittish lol one of them ran up my hand during feeding time


----------



## sjl197 (Dec 23, 2011)

Aphonopelma sp 'Malinche'. 

Tried to get one for ages, finally managed as christmas present to self. Now just to find out who illegally collected them in Mexico..


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 23, 2011)

<30" Phlogius crassipes 'Kuttabul'
Mood:a webbing freak!!! I never knew something so tiny could produce so much web!!


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 23, 2011)

~5" female P. miranda
~6" female P. subfusca "highland"
5-6" pair or Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Probably gonna pick up a ~4.5" female Avicularia versicolor today. 
EDIT - got her and she's a beauty!

Those are the highlights. Got some slings as well recently. G. pulchra, C. elegans and C. ritae are my favorite of the slings I've gotten lately.


----------



## Josh Craig (Dec 23, 2011)

Within the last couple weeks 4 diff species of Cyriocosmus, P. antinous, P. miranda, P. subfusca LL, A. geniculata, Homoeomma Sp. blue, A.  avicularia, H. villosella, some versicolors and purpureas, A. diversipes, P. metallica and I think that's it.


----------



## Josh Craig (Dec 23, 2011)

Within the last couple weeks 4 diff species of Cyriocosmus, P. antinous, P. miranda, P. subfusca LL, A. geniculata, Homoeomma Sp. blue, A.  avicularia (or whatever it is now), H. villosella, some versicolors and purpureas, A. diversipes, P. metallica and I think that's it.


----------



## jakeh (Dec 23, 2011)

Got a .75in C. Cyaneopubescens on Wednesday as an early Christmas gift from my wife, which took less than 30 mins to start spreading webbing everywhere and a gift (freebie) from Jen at heartland inverts in the form of a 1in P. Cambridgei which thouroughly impressed me with it's speed. Very happy with the wife even if she bought me nothing else.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Dec 23, 2011)

2 Maraca cabocla
4 Lampropelma violaceopes 
 Merry christmas to me


----------



## CleanSweep (Dec 23, 2011)

I got 2 just this week.  I got a sub adult female B. Smithi at about 3.5" and a sub adult female A. Geniculata at about 4".  I got my Smithi in premolt so she went and barricaded herself into her hide a couple hours after I introduced her to her new set up. I'm waiting for the Geniculata to get acquainted with her surroundings so I can give her a fat roach to nom on.


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess "_too many_" is not the appropriate answer?.?.?.  
Okay:
2 GBB
1 G. pulchra
1 G. pulchripes

And 2 P. cambridgei will be arriving after the first of the year.


----------



## tarantula2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

*tarantula2011*

3"         Brachypelma smithi           (male)
1 1/2 "  Lampropelma violaceopes   (unknown)
1"         Ephebopus murinus           (unknown)
2 1/2"   Nhandu chromatus             (male)
3 1/2"   Brachypelma vagans           (female)
1 1/2    Lasiodora parahybana         (unknown)


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

I plan on getting a 0.1 Avic. avic. adult and a GBB sling after the new year.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 24, 2011)

0.1.0 A.diversipes 2"
0.1.0 A.azuriklaasi 3"
0.1.1 A.ulrichea 4.5"
0.1.0 A.versicolor 3"
0.0.1 P. Sp. "Stents" 1.5"
0.1.0 P. cambridgei 3"

Will be recieving a 3" Female M.balfouri later today


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 24, 2011)

just picked up 7 slings yesterday, unsure of the id, could be C. tropix or a Phlogius sp


----------



## King Leonidas (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently bought a sling H.villosella and L.parahybana :smile:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 24, 2011)

my most recent are 10 Hapalopus formosus (pumpkin patch), and 10 L. violaceopes


----------



## alybaba11 (Dec 24, 2011)

1.5 inch green bottle blue.

Skittish, and BIG TIME hair kicker. Has had one molt, and one meal since I got her/him. My first GBB!


----------



## ElevenBravo (Dec 25, 2011)

L. parahybana less than a half inch it is the only small sling that I have ever had that not only wasnt afraid of live food it also opened up a can of whoop axxx on it.

B. emilia 1.5" super timid but took food up till it molted. I cannot help myself from peeking in on this tiny beauty about 50 times a day due to the amazing tunnel system it has created and its amazing beauty since its molt.

A. avic 3" these are prettier up close than I thought so much for thinking they were black with pink toes. I see red green black and pink. This T just wants to get away no mean in its body at all.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 25, 2011)

7" CB Female Haplopelma vonworthi (she is litteraly the nastiest spider ive ever seen) purchased her for $70.00


----------



## Quazgar (Dec 25, 2011)

Picked up from campj:
5xB. vagans
3xG. rosea (RCF)
1xP. scrofa (stunning little mm)
2xP. lugardi
1xH. maculata


----------



## ViRoLoGY (Dec 25, 2011)

For Christmas my girlfriend bought me my third T, a B. auratum.
About 3", a little bit skittish but not aggressive. When I transferred her to her viv she started climbing up on my arm and onto my back, which was a precarious process to say the least. :/
Pic included. The cricket at the top of the image is the one in my L. violaceopes' tank. Poor little guy. :biggrin:


----------



## NickC4 (Dec 26, 2011)

Keep it coming! Hope your T's like their new home.!


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 26, 2011)

A. versicolor sling and juvi H. maculata. Kinda afraid of the maculata...


----------



## Ashley (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all, most recent is a p metallica sling, 1st molt cute as hell
And I have a 5 inch p rufilata female on it's way to me  not looking forward to the rehome as it's 
The first rapid T I will have come in contact with (that's bigger than an inch)

I might try and collect all the pokies


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 26, 2011)

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Avicularia avicularia 
Avicularia versicolor 
Brachypelma boehmei 
Brachypelma smithi 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Grammostola pulchripes 
Grammostola rosea 
Lasiodora parahybana
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata 
Poecilotheria regalis 
Poecilotheria rufilata 
Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Dec 26, 2011)

3' B. vagans


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 26, 2011)

Male A.ulrichea will be arriving after the new year on a 50/50 loan


----------



## AshLee (Dec 27, 2011)

A few days ago I got two Aphonopelma moderatums, about 1.5" and 3", and an Aphonopelma sp. New River around 1.5". In the order was also an unfortunate two dead 2" Aphonopelma moderatums, which I was extremely dismayed to find, I was immensely looking forward to them, and I adore the species. I also got two .5" Pterinochilus murinus slings, one who gave me a run for my money, and two Nhandu coloratovillosus, one .75" and one around .33". I also got three dead Cyriocosmus elegans in that, which make nine dead Elegans I've had in total, think I'm laying off that specie for a while. The slings, at least. Far too small. I should have a mature female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens coming in a couple days if everything goes well.


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Dec 27, 2011)

My little sis bought me this OBT sling for Christmas. This is the first sling I've had but I'm up for the challenge. I think it is going to be very fun watching the little one grow up. Does it look healthy to you guys based on what you see? I put a crushed cricket head in their with it but it hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## NickC4 (Dec 30, 2011)

B





yodaxtreme545 said:


> View attachment 97268
> View attachment 97269
> 
> 
> My little sis bought me this OBT sling for Christmas. This is the first sling I've had but I'm up for the challenge. I think it is going to be very fun watching the little one grow up. Does it look healthy to you guys based on what you see? I put a crushed cricket head in their with it but it hasn't eaten yet.


That little guy is so cute! Good luck with your first sling!


----------



## Guy Wood (Dec 30, 2011)

I've had my G. rosea and B. smithi for ages but just got an OBT .


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lampropelma Borneo Black and L. Nigerrimum, both around .75 in.


----------



## Fins (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got three new little ones; P. platyomma, A. versicolor and my first pokie a regalis.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 31, 2011)

you could try a tiny tiny pinhead cricket.....whith obt's they will usually slam live when they are that small....looks a hair skinny, other than that its allright..is that a beehive starting in the upper right? lol





yodaxtreme545 said:


> View attachment 97268
> View attachment 97269
> 
> 
> My little sis bought me this OBT sling for Christmas. This is the first sling I've had but I'm up for the challenge. I think it is going to be very fun watching the little one grow up. Does it look healthy to you guys based on what you see? I put a crushed cricket head in their with it but it hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## bchbum11 (Dec 31, 2011)

My Xmas present to myself 

3 A. bicoloratum
3 P. pulcher
3 A. purpurea
3 B. smithi
and 1 freebie A. huriana

All slings.


----------



## Vespula (Dec 31, 2011)

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pamphobeteus spp. "Platyomma"

My chalcodes is a sweetheart! I absolutely fell in love with the entire genus since getting her.   My little P. spp. "Platyomma" molted on Christmas! Both are awesome spiders.


----------



## CleanSweep (Jan 4, 2012)

Picked up a 3 inch P. Ornata today for $30.  i was pretty stoked about that.


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 5, 2012)

0.0.2 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 P. murinus (MAN are they fast!!!!)
0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 5, 2012)

0.0.1 B. albopilosum 
0.1.0 E. campestratus 
0.0.3 H. incei 
0.1.0 H. lividum


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 6, 2012)

Aphonopelma sp. "chiricahua"
H. Maculata
Both from Kelly Swift


----------



## Quintin (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby and gotten a  A. geniculata. And after my fiancé saw it, she was very fascinated by it. So I had gotten her a G. pulchripes.

Very addictive.


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 8, 2012)

CleanSweep said:


> Picked up a 3 inch P. Ornata today for $30.  i was pretty stoked about that.


30$!? That's crazy! Those go for quite a bit!


----------



## Its420Somewhere (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday at the Reptile Supershow in Pomona california I bought a couple slings. 1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and 1 Heteroscodra maculata. Im pretty stoked.


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 8, 2012)

a baby m. cabocla today...so tiny too...lol.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 8, 2012)

P. metallica
GBB
Philoglus sp. stents
P. pulcher


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 8, 2012)

My last pickup was back right before Thanksgiving, an unsexed S. dichromata and L. violaceopes.  Incredibly, I think they're both female


----------



## Shell (Jan 8, 2012)

Had a little visit with Crysta today and she gave me a P. cambridgei and C. fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zman181 (Jan 8, 2012)

Recently purchased 0.0.4 t. cupreus slings (very cute).


----------



## Sweepstakes (Jan 11, 2012)

Just got my late holiday gifts in 

2 P. murinus
A. geniculata
H. maculata
C. cyaneopubescens
B. boehmei
H. lividum
G. rosea


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got an order from TC:

The most tiniest, most miniscule Hapalopus sp. Colombia large (about 1/8 of an inch) but you can already see its little yellow markings forming. 

I got a E. cyanognathus sling but it was unfortunately DOA, so Amanda will be replacing it for me. 

And they sent me a tiny freebie B. albopilosum sling.

Around the holidays I got myself a lovely female Thrixopelma ockerti female from a pet shop.

And lastely, I'm making a trade with Vanille of one of my C. perezmilesis for his unsexed Ceratogyrus bechuanicus sling.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 12, 2012)

good topic 
just today i ordered:
1 P regalis
&
1 GBB

and two days ago i unboxed two slings 
1 Lparahybana and 
1 Ageniculata
, then i have a Bvagans and a Grosea


----------



## Alireza (Jan 12, 2012)

an amazing web weaving Cyclosternum fasciatum.


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> good topic
> just today i ordered:
> 1 P regalis
> &
> ...


Based on the time you posted this(12:05 am), you had five minuts to order them.  I'm just messin with ya.


----------



## AshLee (Jan 13, 2012)

This morning I received my roughly 4.5" female Greenbottle Blue.
Absolutely perfect, stunningly gorgeous, and I love her temperament.


----------



## Josh Craig (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently ordered some more C. ritaes and already recieved some L. Sp. Borneo Black, O. Sp. Koh Samui, S. effera, C. dyscolus and C. brachyramosa. And a E. olivacea and H. maculata from a separate order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wlutman (Jan 13, 2012)

1 T. gigas and 2 Hapalopus sp. Columbia today from Jamie


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Josh Craig said:


> I recently ordered some more C. ritaes and already recieved some L. Sp. Borneo Black, O. Sp. Koh Samui, S. effera, C. dyscolus and C. brachyramosa. And a E. olivacea and H. maculata from a separate order.


Wow, that is a nice group of pickups!


----------



## CleanSweep (Jan 13, 2012)

AshLee said:


> This morning I received my roughly 4.5" female Greenbottle Blue.
> Absolutely perfect, stunningly gorgeous, and I love her temperament.


Nice pickup!


Today I picked up a 4" P. Striata and a 2" P. Subfusca.


----------



## Devil'sRival (Jan 14, 2012)

2- Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
Poecilotheria pederseni
Poecilotheria ornata 
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma sabulosum

All are slings 1/2"-1"


----------



## mark e sic (Jan 14, 2012)

In about the last two weeks Ive added these guys to my collection
A.avic
P.ornata
B.vagans
G.rosea
All pretty much slings from the smallest being 3rd instar b.vagans


----------



## TGod (Jan 15, 2012)

Haven't picked it up yet but I'm really hoping to get a lasidora parahybana sling soon , can't wait.


----------



## creepa (Jan 15, 2012)

0.0.5 Chilobrachys nitelinus
0.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## togo raffiki (Jan 15, 2012)

got my first Tarantula for Yule! Heteroscodra Maculata, little sling just smaller than 1" 
she's a shy little one, likes to hide. about to molt tho!!! 
a christmas present from my boy friends sister, my best friend 

wish myself luck!


----------



## Huzi (Jan 15, 2012)

About 5 days ago I received :

1 Euthus sp flame red sling and 2 C.perezmilesi slings .lol I won't be getting any T's soon I'm broke ,busted all my money on T's.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 15, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> my most recent are 10 Hapalopus formosus (pumpkin patch), and 10 L. violaceopes


...... no mercy ayyeeeee


----------



## Billeh (Jan 16, 2012)

GBB- on Christmas

A.Versicolor about 12 hours ago

both slings


----------



## boosh96 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got a L. parahybana sling yesterday!


----------



## heavydumbs (Jan 16, 2012)

Just this sec got myself a beautifull little Trinidad chevron 1 1/2" greece lightning...


----------



## Nismo400rgtr (Jan 16, 2012)

1 Xenesthis immanis....waiting for a warm-up to have it shipped.


----------



## TVR22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Picked up a M. balfouri and a female Euathlus  sp. red last weekend.


----------



## HaloLight (Jan 16, 2012)

H. Lividum 1/6/2012


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just yesterday I picked up a 1.5" B. smithi, 1/2" Curley hair and a P. Regalis.


----------



## NickC4 (Jan 17, 2012)

yodaxtreme545 said:


> Just yesterday I picked up a 1.5" B. smithi, 1/2" Curley hair and a P. Regalis.


Nice! Those are some good T's.


----------



## CleanSweep (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked up a 4" OBT and a P. Regalis sling today.


----------



## Silverrose (Jan 20, 2012)

I've actually picked up quite a few over the past couple of weeks, all slings and juvies:
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.0.1 Maraca cabocla
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius cupreus
Hopefully will get some pics after I get some rehousing done...


----------



## Dr Acula (Jan 24, 2012)

Brachypelma boehmei alittle over a month ago.  She just molted yesterday


----------



## marko85 (Jan 24, 2012)

This week;
0.0.1 C.Fasciatum
0.0.1 P.Irminia
0.0.1 P.Regalis
0.0.1 P.pederseni 

Might stop now.....
until next week


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 25, 2012)

got four this weekend: 1/21/2012

A. versicolor female
T. ocerti female
H. formosus(aka  pumpkin patch)
B. Boehmei female


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 25, 2012)

Xmas T's from the girlfriend:
1x E. Campestratus 1/4"
1x P. Irminia 1/2"
1x G. Pulchra 1/2"
1x L. Parahybana 1/4"
1x T. Subcaeruleus 2/3"
1x A. Purpurea 1/2"
1x A. Geniculata 1/4"

No good pics yet, but will post when I get 'em.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got a c. cyaneopubescens (GBB) today.  Not sure how big it is.  It's a sling. This is my second tarantula and I am very excited and happy with my purchase.  =)


----------



## tarantula2011 (Jan 26, 2012)

getting a Poecilotheria metallica tomorrow


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 27, 2012)

i ordered my A. moderatum yesterday, shipping out on monday and should have it tuesday. yippy!


----------



## Danielson (Jan 27, 2012)

Poecilotheria Subfusca Highland 2cm sling, only cost me £20 so im very chuffed


----------



## creepa (Jan 30, 2012)

Juvie/subadult Monocentropus lambertoni female for 30 euro:biggrin:


----------



## Evanator1996 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got 3 tiny nandu chromatus an even smaller cyriocusmus elegans,a cross breed b.vagans/albopilosum just as pets not for breeding,and  a blue fang all at the winter spider fest at the San  Francisco  bay  area  tarantula society  meeting. Anyone  in  the  bay  area should  join they  have  4  meetings a year usually advertized on Craigslist but its a tight knit friendly community to join the meetings are small this last time only 4 people brought stuff to sell for really good prices and everyone got something from the rafel which was free because there were so little people hope to see more people there next time and Ken is usually there at the largest table selling stuff thx.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jan 31, 2012)

1" Poecilotheria striata, first of many pokies to come


----------



## Metlock (Feb 1, 2012)

juvie Pamphobeteus fortis, a lovely active T, still redoing the enclosure


----------



## moghue (Feb 1, 2012)

Just ogot an A. Avic. looking to get a few more Ts very soon


----------



## nikki9093 (Feb 1, 2012)

i got my moderatums today! two! yippy!!! im so stoked!


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 1, 2012)

The mailman brought me a box of beauties from Patrick: A. Metallica, A. versicolor, (2) N. chromatus, (2) G. pulchripes..... Patrick's babies are always sweet little critters!


----------



## nikki9093 (Feb 4, 2012)

just picked up a older MM male G. porteri (not rosea like he was sold to me) from a LPS.  he needed a place to just BE...so i bought him. His name is Six and thats because he only has 6 legs. (lost two at the LPS i got him at)  so now he gets to hang around a tank of his own for the rest of his short little life.


----------



## pandapump (Feb 4, 2012)

mi female of p. ornata purple form 1.5" (L)! and the price was only $450 pesos (like $20 dlrs more or less) !!


----------



## Danielson (Feb 4, 2012)

I've went pokie mental, just ordered 2 new slings, P metallica and P bara, thats 3 pokie slings in under 2 weeks. I'm praying for them to all be female but my luck isnt the greatest  :cry:


----------



## tito0880 (Feb 5, 2012)

i adopted a 2 inch G. pulchripes from the phoenix tarantula rescue for $15 today.


----------



## k2power (Feb 5, 2012)

In the past month I got 2 Singapore blue spiderlings (Lampropelma violaceopes), cobalt blue juvenile (Haplopelma lividum), New River rust rump juvenile (Aphonopelma chalcodes?) , and a Chilean goldburst (Paraphysa sp.).  Biggest stash of babies I have ever gotten.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 5, 2012)

a few days ago i got my first slings. 1 B. vagan, B. albopilosum 1 G. porteri.


----------



## mandolin101 (Feb 5, 2012)

I picked up a 6"+ female P. regalis.  I'm pretty stoked, but there's a problem... she's too cool.  Just absolutely awesome at all times.  That would be okay if I were also cool at all times, but on a given day I can generally only pull off being awesome about 95% of the time.  Has anyone ever experienced this before? If so, how did you deal with being shown up by your spider?


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

yodaxtreme545 said:


> View attachment 97268
> View attachment 97269
> 
> 
> My little sis bought me this OBT sling for Christmas. This is the first sling I've had but I'm up for the challenge. I think it is going to be very fun watching the little one grow up. Does it look healthy to you guys based on what you see? I put a crushed cricket head in their with it but it hasn't eaten yet.


nice OBTT!! Orange Bitey Tiny Thing 

---------- Post added 02-05-2012 at 08:43 PM ----------

i recently recieved a P. cambridgei 1" and a C. huahini 3.5"


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aphonopelma sp. New River CB 3" female and an Avicularia juruensis sling.

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 12:01 AM ----------




mandolin101 said:


> I picked up a 6"+ female P. regalis.  I'm pretty stoked, but there's a problem... she's too cool.  Just absolutely awesome at all times.  That would be okay if I were also cool at all times, but on a given day I can generally only pull off being awesome about 95% of the time.  Has anyone ever experienced this before? If so, how did you deal with being shown up by your spider?


 I just remind them that I feed and give them water, they digress. LOL


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 11, 2012)

Pterinochilus chordatus and Thrixopelma ockerti.


----------



## taraction (Feb 12, 2012)

just picked up a 4.5 inch female g. actaeon for $75. BEST. BIRTHDAY. EVER.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 12, 2012)

0.0.1 G. perteri  4" 
0.0.2 A. avic     1"
0.0.1 B. vagans 1.25"
0.0.1 L. difficilis 3/4"

First  slings, and my first group purchase from Croaton. Highly reccomend him if your looking to pick up a sizeable group of T's!!!

Id also highly suggest anyone who only has terrestrial or arboreal species to go with the other. Ive always had terrestrial inverts, but I just love my avics. One likes walking circles in its tube enclosure, and the other is conent sitting on the lid, waiting for a meal.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 12, 2012)

B. verdezi
L. intabunae
P. cancerides
T. ockerti

(I ordered these recently, i haven't acquired them quite yet LOL)


----------



## BrettG (Feb 12, 2012)

4 inch female KBB,and ventured back into Poec's again with a 4.5 inch female fasciata.All local finds.


----------



## suzypike (Feb 12, 2012)

2 Aphonopelma burica (formerly called A. crinirufum) Costa Rican Blue Front 

1 Brachypelma emilia 

1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi (Chilean Blue Femur Beauty) 

3 Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just picked up 15 Ts today. all from 3"-7". various species and some arboreal, some terrestrial, some fossorial.


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm building my collection pretty rapidly right now, considering all I had before was a 1" G. pulchripes. 3 week ago I got a 2" C. fasciatum at a reptile expo (I also received a freebie G. rosea sling, but I gave it to a friend), and I got my first pokie (1" P. subfusca "highland") last week. On Thursday I should receive a 3" female B. albiceps and a freebie A. geniculata sling. So in just one month I will have expanded my collection from one T to five Ts.  Not including shipping, the price of these 4 new Ts is just under $300.
(I have a very tolerant roommate lol.)


----------



## Jessie (Feb 16, 2012)

B. boehmei. A very feisty 1.5-2" little one who kicks hairs at everything.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just payed the bill for 

0.1 B. auratum female (semi-adult)
0.1 G. pulchripes adult female

Together for 105 EUR = $137


----------



## GxTx (Feb 16, 2012)

GBB sling yesterday


----------



## 022 (Feb 16, 2012)

5 Stromatopelma calceatum, 2 Monocentropus balfouri, 3 P regalis and an Avicularia diversipes, all slings, and I'm waiting for an OBT pair and 3 H maculata juveniles


----------



## peterUK (Jul 31, 2012)

In the last week

Chilobrachys huahini
Lampropelma nigerrimum
Selenobrachys philippinus
Haplopelma sp. "Angkor Wat"
Haplopelma hainana 
Ornithoctoninae G. sp. Borneo Orange Fringed
Pterinochilus chordatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesliefox719 (Aug 1, 2012)

Define recently . . . lol

My most recent additions were my A. brocklehursti, P. scrofa (which is the only one that has yet to eat), and A. urticans - my P. regalis is a fairly recent addition but not the most recent.  All of my T's give me something to fret over that's usually harmless, like the scrofa not eating yet, but they keep my head busy trying to figure out what's going on in theirs.  I'd say I'm intermediate as far as the hobby goes, but I still constantly worry over them.  The urticans being a sling has me constantly worried, though its ate and seems perfectly healthy.

Love them all though, especially my GBB that got me back into tarantulas after my very first male A. metallica died and I swore them off.  So I am back into, what can I say, its addicting.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 2, 2012)

Just today I got 4 slings :biggrin:

Haplopelma schmidti
Lampropelma violaceopes
Hysterocrates sp.
Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## poisoned (Aug 2, 2012)

0.0.2 P. langenbucheri and 0.1.0 H. incei


----------



## acrooks (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got back into the hobby and have obtained 8 within the last month. These include:

Aphonopelma anax - unsexed juvenile (wild caught)
Brachypelma smithi - unsexed juvenile
Grammostola rosea - sling
Avicularia avicularia - sling
Lasiodora parahybana x 2 - sling
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - sling
Phormictopus cancerides - sling

I completely understand the "potato chip" theory now :laugh:


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Aug 6, 2012)

.25" Nhandu Chromatus ( white stripped birdeater ), Female

Haven't held her yet so dont know the Temperment


----------



## grayzone (Aug 6, 2012)

AND THE ANTICIPATION BEGINS.. tonight im sending payment for 
5" female A. avic (SUPER FRESH)
1-1.5" C. ritae (possible female?)
.75-1" L. nigerrimum 

all around, a great haul IMO.. been wanting C. ritae FOREVER, and ive really been wanting to get into Lampropelma.


----------



## Gilberator (Aug 6, 2012)

^ nigerrimum is one that i would be inclined to keep in the future. They look so thick!!!  I recently just picked up an A. urticans and a .4" LP. Really awesome ts


----------



## persistent (Aug 6, 2012)

5,5" and 6" female rufies. €35 each


----------



## poisoned (Aug 6, 2012)

Getting P. pulcher this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## derp105 (Aug 7, 2012)

B. boehmei and P. scrofa.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally got my female E pachypus!!!  Also picked up a female H hainanum.  Both are around 3-4".


----------



## Brian89 (Aug 11, 2012)

I celebrated my b-day recently and picked up a B. albiceps, T. cyaneolum, and my first L. parahybana! My parents were less than thrilled that I would soon have a "diner-plate" spider on my hands lol - but I'm very excited to finally have one!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> AND THE ANTICIPATION BEGINS.. tonight im sending payment for
> 5" female A. avic (SUPER FRESH)
> 1-1.5" C. ritae (possible female?)
> .75-1" L. nigerrimum
> ...


Well, got these all yesterday .. PLUS the seller sent me a free 1/2" C. perezmilesi AND a fresh 4.5" female A. chalcodes as well.. I couldnt be happier. :biggrin:


----------



## NickC4 (Sep 7, 2012)

hi guys sorry to bring this back up but i just recieved a b smithi sling and a acanthoscurria geniculata sling from a fellow T keeper. i cant wait for them to get bigger!

nick


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 8, 2012)

I picked up a male and female H lividum.


----------



## mygalo (Sep 8, 2012)

I picked up some slings of Stromatopelma calceatum, they are very fast maybe they learned about the technical of Goku's teletransporting LOL


----------



## pokemepokey (Sep 9, 2012)

Let's see in the past two weeks I've acquired a P. Tigrinawesseli, a P. Miranda, a P. Rufilata, a P. Metallica, a M. Robustum, a H. Maculata, a M. Balfouri, a A. Purpurea, a I. Mira, and a B. Albopilosum. Im a very happy father to say the least!


----------



## S2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

At NY reptile expo, P. Muticus and A. Diversipes from Net-bug.  So psyched!


----------



## MDalmeida (Sep 10, 2012)

Last month four Grammastola Pulchripes slings which are doing wonderfully. The today, two Avicularia versicolor slings, two Brachypelma albopilosum slings and two L. parahybana slings. Life is good.


----------



## JoeMean (Sep 10, 2012)

Just got a p.metallica sling. About 1/2 inch LS  gorgeous it is


----------



## Armpit (Sep 12, 2012)

G. pulchra sling, also acquired from Anastasia at the expo this past weekend! 

'her' temperament is pretty outstanding, struts around like she's big stuff, eats like a horse, rearranges the furniture daily, etc.


----------



## akpropst (Sep 12, 2012)

I just acquired two 1/2" P. irminia & a .75" P. subfusca. 

Looking forward to both


----------



## acrooks (Sep 12, 2012)

My 2" P. murinus and .5" Avicularia laeta are being delivered today.


----------



## persistent (Sep 12, 2012)

was able to buy someone entire collection for a great price.
All young (sub)adult females except for one male.
- Avicularia metallica
- Brachypelma albopilosum
- Brachypelma auratum
- Brachypelma boehmei (male)
- Brachypelma emilia
- Brachypelma smithi
- Grammostola rosea
- Lasiodora parhybana
- Nhandu chromatus
- Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## thespiderguy (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently got an adult female Trinidad Chevron, and P Striata. I am very excited about these!

I also got a female P Ruffliata but am going to have to sell her for some bills...


----------



## Stromatopoke (Sep 22, 2012)

Picked up 2 1" slings. Stromatopelma Calceatum. Good feeders. The larger has more "feather" on the legs and I'm guessing it will end up being a male. It's a "really" good feeder. The slightly smaller has less feather on the legs and I'm guessing will be a female. Just a hunch. 

The larger put on a show of speed when a feeder cricket bumped it's leg while it was already feeding. It's going to be a demon for sure.  It just teleports on a magic carpet.


----------



## moghue (Sep 22, 2012)

last wensday i recieved 22 G.pulchripe slings from a member on here.


----------



## persistent (Sep 22, 2012)

3x 1" Psalmopoeus cambridgei slings


----------



## PEIMike (Oct 16, 2012)

kinda new, but a 1/2" B.albopilosom, a 1 1/2" G. iheringi, and a 3" B. emelia.


----------

